# Bernese mountain dogs



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello is anyone on hear using Bernese's for LGD? Me and the wife have one more so as a pet. We want to breed her but have been getting different opinions from people as far as what age to breed her. She is 16 months old right now I've heard any where from the second heat to 2 1/2 years of age? I don't want to do it to soon but don't want to wait to long either any help would be nice. Thank you folks


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bernese mountain dogs are not LGD's. And she shouldn't be bred until after age 2 and her hips are normal thru OFA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok thank you for the help! Now the one we have had both parents hips and joint register. Now as far as getting hers done to see if she passes do you just take her to a vet? Or would it be in the paper work we got when we got her?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

A lot of veterinary clinics can do the x-rays needed for the hips and elbows and send them off to the OFA. 

There's a lot of good info on the Bernese club of America site about health and tests. I really like Bernese. Wouldn't mind owning one, one day.


----------



## Hick22145 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you we love their looks and temperament. They are such good family dogs and they are very playful. Down fall is the short live expectancy. Oh well we'll take the good with the bad and just enjoy her!


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love the breed also and will always have one or more in my life.  Most vets will do OFA x-rays and you just print out the form on the OFA website to submit. I found a vet who did digital films and submitted them that way, it was faster. I think they make fantastic family and farm dogs but I just don't see the livestock guarding ability that a true LG would have. Good luck in your breeding endeavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

